# Na-Meta vs. K-Meta vs Campden Tablets



## DageonYar (Oct 5, 2009)

Are the 3 interchangeable? I picked up Na-Meta and have been sanitizing all my equipment with it. But I see some recipes calling for K-Meta or Campden tablets. Can I use Na-Meta in recipes? Excuse my n00biness


----------



## Tom (Oct 5, 2009)

k-meta and campton are the same. It's the strength thats different. It's the most widely used.
na-meta is the same as above but has sodium and a little cheaper
All 3 are sanitizers. I would use the na for sanitizing only as I don't want any sodium in my wine.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 5, 2009)

As far as I am concerned, the three are interchangable. Campden can be either Na-meta or K-meta.

If you are concerned about a small amount of extra sodium in your wine, make sure you use K-meta (or campden made of K-meta). 

Personally, I figure that amount of sodium is way less than the amount of sodium in many products that I eat.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Oct 5, 2009)

I agree with above posts but have read in a few older books not to add Na-meta to wine and just use for sanitizing but it never aid why.


----------

